# Activation applewatch après l’achat.



## chris! (5 Octobre 2018)

Bonsoir.
Je suis allé voir et essayer les applewatch.
Le vendeur m’a expliqué qu’il faut un très bon réseau wifi.
Pourriez-vous m’expliquer les différentes étapes à effectuer après l’achat ?
Internet chez moi et catastrophique : le débit est inférieur à 2 mega.
Merci.


----------



## fousfous (6 Octobre 2018)

En gros tu as juste à appareiller l'apple watch avec l'iPhone, peut-être qu'il y aura une mise à jour à faire mais ça peut se faire la nuit.
Donc niveau wifi ça prend juste plus de temps pour télécharger mais c'est pas un élément bloquant.


----------



## chris! (6 Octobre 2018)

Je te remercie, en sachant que mon débit wifi est tellement faible que je ne peux même pas sauvegarder mon iPhone dans le cloud...


----------



## fousfous (6 Octobre 2018)

Pas besoin de sauvegardes dans le cloud pour l'apple watch, tout se fait sur l'iPhone!


----------



## chris! (6 Octobre 2018)

Est-il possible d’activer et de synchroniser son applewatch, à son iPhone, sans wifi ?

Combien de temps nécessite cette activation ?


----------



## chris! (6 Octobre 2018)

fousfous a dit:


> Pas besoin de sauvegardes dans le cloud pour l'apple watch, tout se fait sur l'iPhone!



C’est pour t’expliquel à quel point mon wifi est catastrophique.


----------



## fousfous (6 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> Est-il possible d’activer et de synchroniser son applewatch, à son iPhone, sans wifi ?
> 
> Combien de temps nécessite cette activation ?


Il faut quand même internet pour activer l'Apple Watch (en fait il faut se connecter au serveurs d'apple juste) mais ça peut se faire en 3G sans problèmes je pense.


----------



## chris! (6 Octobre 2018)

En Applestore, ils l’ont parlé de minimum 1 heure, à condition d’avoir une connexion très haut débit.

Donc c’est faux ?


----------



## fousfous (6 Octobre 2018)

chris! a dit:


> En Applestore, ils l’ont parlé de minimum 1 heure, à condition d’avoir une connexion très haut débit.
> 
> Donc c’est faux ?


Euh oui je pense, je me rappelle pas avoir attendu 1h pour mon apple watch, et les série 4 ont l'air d'être bien plus rapide.
A la limite repose la question sur le chat d'Apple.


----------



## chris! (6 Octobre 2018)

Merci.


----------

